# When did Schwinn start making stingrays?



## Claysgarage (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me when stingrays were first on the market. I have seen some single speeds claiming 1964 models.
How about the three speeds, did they come later?

Thanks! Clay


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 14, 2009)

*early rays*

somewhere between may-june,of 1963. earliest 1 i've had was a 7/3/63. hope this helps,kk


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 1, 2009)

The three speed Sting-Ray models were introduced for the 1965 model year, and had a slightly different frame bracket in order to mount the rear caliper brake. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------

